# Used Cars Guadalajara



## Owings72 (Apr 13, 2017)

Where in Guadalajara can you get Affordable reliable used cars??


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Owings72 said:


> Where in Guadalajara can you get Affordable reliable used cars??


I run past a used car lot on Lopez Mateos every morning. I have no idea if they are reliable, but they have been in business for at least the 10 years I have been going past them.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you are looking for a recent model, most new car dealers keep the better trade-ins and fleet cars on their lots. They will probably be in the $10,000 USD price range, and the dealer will handle all of the details of registration, delivery, etc.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> I run past a used car lot on Lopez Mateos every morning. I have no idea if they are reliable, but they have been in business for at least the 10 years I have been going past them.


Seems like there are several places on López Mateos starting in Tlajomulco, on the highway from Colima. I looked all over for a small used pick-up last year and found that there isn't a great market for them in GDL but plenty of economy cars. Ended up in Los Altos where half the vehicles are PUs.


----------



## Owings72 (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks!


----------

